# Galatians 3:13-14



## arapahoepark (Oct 9, 2015)

In Galatians 3:13-14, I have read some differing views with regard to who makes up Paul's 'us.' Is it Jews or Gentiles and Jews who are under the curse? While certainly all deserve death what of these verses? In verse 14, it explains the curse was removed so the blessing comes upon the Gentiles.In the former interpretation it is widely touted by NPPists, but Dunn's interpretation is hilarious and easily discarded (curse of the misunderstanding of the law).
Admittedly, Paul's logic is hard to follow in these two verses which is probably why many opt for the Jewish view.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Oct 9, 2015)

arap said:


> I have read some differing views with regard to who makes up Paul's 'us.' Is it Jews or Gentiles and Jews who are under the curse?



From: R. C. H Lenski (yea, I know he's a Lutheran 

This letter is addressed to the Galatians. When Paul says “us” and in v. 14 that “we” receive he refers to himself, to all the brethren who were with him at the time of this writing (1:2), and to all the Galatian readers, the great majority of whom were former Gentiles. “Us” and “we” are not the Jews. The argument that these pronouns are in contrast with the phrase “for the Gentiles” (v. 14) is untenable. How does Christ’s purchase of the Jews bring the blessing of Abraham “for the Gentiles”? This can be done only by his purchase of the Gentiles as well as of the Jews. And how can Paul add that “we” Jews get to receive the Spirit? Do Gentiles not receive the Spirit? Did Paul not say that the Gentile Galatians had received the Spirit (v. 2)?

The argument that the Jews alone were under the law is unconvincing. This view misunderstands the force of “the law” by thinking that it refers to the Mosaic law code, and that the Gentiles were not under this code since it had not been given to them. Paul does not use the phrase “under the law” in this section. When he refers to the law in v. 23; 4:4, 5; 5:18 (Rom. 6:14, 15), the phrase he uses is “under law” (without the article). see v. 12 on “law.” Men can be in only one of two conditions, under law or under grace (Rom. 6:14, 15), tertium non datur. This refers to Gentiles as well as to Jews. Rom. 2:12–16 is Paul’s own exposition regarding Gentiles and law. All who are under law, no matter of what kind, be they Jews or Gentiles, are “under a curse” (v. 10), most of all those who seek to get salvation “out of works of law.” The great thing proclaimed in the gospel is the fact that Christ bought them all free from the curse of the law.

Lenski, R. C. H. (1937). The interpretation of St. Paul’s Epistles to the Galatians, to the Ephesians and to the Philippians (p. 148). Columbus, O.: Lutheran Book Concern.


----------



## johnny (Oct 9, 2015)

At face value it seems that Paul refers only to Jewish Believers in verse 13.

But this stands in opposition to his thought elsewhere in Galatians where he includes Gentiles.
The first place obviously, is that Paul refers to Gentiles in the very next verse 14.

And later on Galatians 3:23–27
23*Now before faith came, we were held captive under the law, imprisoned until the coming faith would be revealed. 24*So then, the law was our guardian until Christ came, in order that we might be justified by faith. 25*But now that faith has come, we are no longer under a guardian, 26*for in Christ Jesus you are all sons of God, through faith. 27*For as many of you as were baptized into Christ have put on Christ. 

And again Galatians 4:4–6
4*But when the fullness of time had come, God sent forth his Son, born of woman, born under the law, 5*to redeem those who were under the law, so that we might receive adoption as sons. 6*And because you are sons, God has sent the Spirit of his Son into our hearts, crying, “Abba! Father!” 

Also in Romans 2:12 Paul specifically states his view,
12*For all who have sinned without the law will also perish without the law, and all who have sinned under the law will be judged by the law. 13*For it is not the hearers of the law who are righteous before God, but the doers of the law who will be justified. 14*For when Gentiles, who do not have the law, by nature do what the law requires, they are a law to themselves, even though they do not have the law. 15*They show that the work of the law is written on their hearts, while their conscience also bears witness, and their conflicting thoughts accuse or even excuse them 16*on that day when, according to my gospel, God judges the secrets of men by Christ Jesus.


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 10, 2015)

The NT Church - Galatians and Jews - has moved from under those elements of the law that typified the ultimate curse of God on sin, which the OT Church were under. E.g. elements of the judicial law including the death penalty as a symbol of the curse.

This is not to say that the death penalty should no longer be used in certain cases, but it is no longer a form of excommunication or symbol of God's ultimate judgment and curse in Hell as it was under the Mosaic administration of the Church. It no longer has that form of pedagogical function that it had to the childhood Church.

But Christ has also, more importantly, freed all believers in Him OT and NT, the true Church, from the curse of God on sin in Hell, and has turned their troubles of this life and death itself from being part of the curse to being beneficial chastisements.


----------

